# What hurts an LJ the most? :)



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I'll start…

working at home depot and crying when you have to throw away the scrap wood :'O


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Knowing someone that works at home depot that has to throw scrap wood away….


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lmao :'(


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Knowing someone who has just started working at HD and lets people throw wood away and tells other LJs he let it happen


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

rub it why dont u pommy lol


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Good to have you back mate now we can really wind these Yanks up LOL…......


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Mark, better watch out for that pommy guy…..he eats kidney stew…...YUK!!!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Gary you have found the one that hates Kidneys my wife on the other hand loves them


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

dam right andy….im back n im pumped lol

dont worry gary, i eat white dog ******************** lol


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

MMM that sounds good i must try that someday NOT lol….....


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

ooooooooh


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

at this point i think i'd eat white dog ******************** for all the lumber we waste at work


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Mate you should see my shop at the moment with gear that i have picked up off sites i have 7 rolls of insulation in there right now with 7 sheets of plaster board to line my roof out with LOL


----------



## ropedog (Mar 26, 2008)

hearing that a fellow lj works for the BORG. Good to have you back brother.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

What hurts an LJ the most? Finding out s/he can get lumber CHEAP if they spend 100 USD in gas just to get to the site…and finding out that it's gone because someone needed firewood instead of some curly/waterfall/birdseye/burled wood. That just makes me crazy.


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Having my tools in storage while I move.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

waiting to be as young as you are mark ,
but these times are slow ,
things seem to take longer now .

enjoy it bud , and the new family too .

congratulations to you both for mason ,

i guess well see more yellow toys now again too (LOL) ?


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

actually… ya patron…my boy needs tools too…not mine tho


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

Here's the sequence that hurts…my pride if nothing else…
- chops down tree
- chainsaws it into rough blanks
- bandsaws those into bowl blanks
- rough turn the blank, set it aside to dry for a year
...one year later, finish turns the bowl
- applies 4-6 finish steps over about a week or two
- goes to buff the bowl and is a bit too lazy and the buffing wheel catches the bowl, sucks it in, and shoots it across the shop where all that is left in the aftermath are parts about 1 inch square.
- yells a few choice things that he hopes the neighborhood kids don't hear


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I agree with RichardH the most. Getting ALMOST done and loosing all your work. That hurts.

Scrappy


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Burning firewood. Every piece looks too good to burn.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Going to get rid of my grass clippings. And seeing good logs that someone dropped off. and they have been burned..


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings bud,
The question being what hurts me the most…... my sorry back….it never quits…..
In fact, I've slowed up a lot in the shop because of it…..ain't been on here much either.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

speaking of fresh cut gras….lol i got 2 home workshop magz last summer n they were advertisi ng a lawnmower and yoiu can open the page tab n smell fresh cut grass like its a cologne sample lol


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

Having to leave the workshop to do anything else, except posting on here that is. You know work work, shopping, housework (fixing it as well as cleaning it) etc, etc


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

To RichardH, turn on a tool while you curse - thats what I used to do…LOL….to Tom1 - learn French (I was raised with it…lol).

Mark, welcome back…weve been missing your presence here. I suppose HD does not let you guys grab the cut offs? Probably to keep you all from "making scrap cutoffs" that you can get for free?

I have to add the one of my most painful LJ experiences is when I turn a green blank to rough shape and have it split or check so bad it becomes wood for the fire bin (sometimes I can turn it into pens or something useful….depends on the checks)...^%^$%$##%%

Thankfully, my new shop is remote and sound proff enough that I can curse without being overheard in the neighborhood…at least I hope so…LOL


----------



## BritBoxmaker (Feb 1, 2010)

ps I collect all the scrap wood at work when there's nobody looking, except the CCTV that is.


----------



## RichardH (Mar 7, 2010)

I like Reggiek's advice - next time I'm turning on the planer before letting the choice words fly!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

HD will let you take it home as long as you pay aleast a few bucks for it. I'm also still on my 120 days probation and I dont need to get caugh taking em. but once its all in the scrap bin we dont have to pay anything but I dont need them lookin at me like i put the nice pieces in the scrap on purpose jus to take it home


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Being shown a new table that the spouse got at Walmart when everything that would be needed for me to build one is already in my basement…

David


----------



## Divotdog (Dec 22, 2008)

You carry around a design in your head and tweak it for a couple months…then see it in a mag or web page. >


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

...making a mismeasurement on the last piece to your project and you're out of material


----------



## isetegija (Oct 11, 2008)

It's a bit painful to look at.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! TAKE IT OUT TAKE IT OUT!!!

thats against our religion lol


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I agree, every bit of wood burned is a waste.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh, that hurts. So does all the wood gloats and tool gloats.


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

Going to Woodcraft and not being able to buy everthing in the store !

isetegija, What have you done ! I can't show this to Mike, he's always looking for a good piece to carve.


----------



## Cozmo35 (Feb 1, 2010)

Being meticulous about the super fine details on a piece and having my wife say "What's this" or "Why didn't you,..." or "You should have,..."_

*AAAAHHHHHH!!! HULK SMASH!*


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ya amen to that one cozmo


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Driving by the forrest preserves here in Chicago looking at all the downed logs go to waste.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Running out of Jack Daniels on Sunday….


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

At 20 below it feels very good.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Monday morning after you realized you did not run out of Jack Daniels on Sunday.


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

Putting a scratch on a brand new tool.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I go by a place in town where they have cut down about a 1/2 acre of trees and are turning them into mulch. I need a chainsaw!!!!!!!!!! So much wood being turned into sawdust or chips!


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

I think Cozmo wins the prize, been there done that. I made my wife a table for the front porch out of scraps and used scrap tile to make the top and when I showed it to her she asked me why I didn't taper the legs. So I told her never mind I would use it in my shop. I finally put it on the porch after about 6 months. You gotta love 'em.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Seeing so much hardwood at such a good price so far away…

Knowing that the airline would not allow allow me to "carry-on" 8/4 curly Cherry x 10 feet long on the flight home.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Cleaning up everytime I turn somethiing new on the lathe. It takes ages.However I like a clean shop.Alistair


----------

